# Frye is better than 7 feet Varejao?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Anderson Varejao is 7 feet plus (including his hair).

offense vs defense


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he could be 8 feet tall including his hair.
link
https://www.google.com/search?q=var...=LVPLVpfMDJf6jwPGq7PIDA#imgrc=0PKbF8MP59duPM:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

completely different players, playing different roles, serving completely different purposes


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3 pt %


> On shots where a defender is at least six feet away (which NBA.com/stats constitutes as a wide-open look), Frye is hitting an astronomical 51.7% of his three-point attempts. When a defender is within four-six feet though, that number falls off a cliff to 28.6% and when the defender is an extra two feet closer, Frye’s percentage declines again to 26.3%.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep Frye's career 3p% is 39% on more than 2000 attempts and Side Show Bob has only ever taken 42 career treys, so there you go - two different guys


----------

